# Emersed plants suited to a low humidity?



## t.doyle

Anyone had success from any plants grown emersed that would work well in a lower humidity?

I would like to run my next tank without a lid.

Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi T.Doyle,
Most aquatic plants can be acclimatised to grow emersed, Depends where you live in the world ? Its to cold at the moment in England for most tropical plants to survive emersed growth Works well in our short summer though


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,
_Hygrophila corymbosa_ is fine emersed in relatively dry air. "Emersed _Hygrophila_......"

This is the plant that has escaped from the tank in the the back of the lab (on the left). It flowered all through the summer, and this has grown back since I chopped it down in September.



 

This is a cr*p photo but shows it flowering in March 2013.


 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mick.Dk

Like allready said - a lot of the common aquarium-plants can adapt to "standard-house-humidity".....but tbey will need acclimatisation, and original leaves will allmost certainly die off. Several have very nice flowers, actually (like Darrels Hyg. corymbosa).
Often it is actually easier and safer, to let the plants re-grow, from old pieces of stem or "heart" if a rosette. Trim off all leaves. This will make the plant adapt new leaves to new humidity (if possible at all), instead of waistong energy on trying to keep old leaves alive.
Worth remembering, that most of the plants, used for aquatics, are more or less "swamp-types".....so they will often need moist soil.


----------



## parotet

In the clear plastic box I have in my terrace as a propagator I have notice that there are some species that are more demanding in terms of humidity or need more time to get adapted to drier conditions. (at least in my conditions). The plants that dry easier in my box or WKs if not misted quite often are Anubias, Bolbitis, Microsorum, Heteranthera and I'm struggling a little bit with Pogostemon stellatus (not sure why with this one). I have also noticed that Hydrocotyle tripartita is quite sensitive (which is quite surprising because the native H. vulgaris grows really well emersed and invades easily my terrace pond). Some stem species adapt really fast to emersed growth such as Hygrophila corymbosa, H. polysperma, Rotala rotundifolia, R. macrandra and Ludwigia sp, this last one is also another weed in my terrace pond.

Jordi


----------



## Michael W

Hi everyone,

One really good plant that will work is Spiranthes Odorata which is a orchid. The rosette stays small but it produces a long flower spike with white fragrant flowers. I am curruntly trying to get one to adapt from submerged growth to emersed and have just noticed one new leaf appearing I will soon remove the plastic wrap once I see a few more new leaves. If it grows well and start to divide I will place some outside.


----------



## Mick.Dk

Maybe check my explaining on the thread of ID of plant, by Martin in China, in "plants" section. This gives other possible ways of adaption.


----------



## Mr. Teapot

I'd love to see someone use a Pitcher plant or Drosera growing out the top of a tank.
http://sarracenia.proboards.com/thread/86/purpurea-tom-swamp


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 
Fantastic linked thread, 





Mr. Teapot said:


> I'd love to see someone use a Pitcher plant or Drosera growing out the top of a tank.


 I don't know if Maria still comes onto the forum, but she grows _Nepenthes_ etc. 
<http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/emersed-hybrid.31435/>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## t.doyle

Thank you all for fantastic replies! I've been doing some research elsewhere and it seems that _hygrophilla_ sp. seem to do very well in drier air. 

Anyone had much luck with _H. pinnatifidia _emersed?


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi T Doyle, 
*Hygrophila pinnatifida - Flowgrow Aquatic Plant Database *

Thinking about this plant for a Wabi -Kusa


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

I've had Ludwigia grow quite nice for a while emersed, even though it will float due to thin stems. Alternanthera Cardinalis has also grown on quite nice emersed before, stays upright better (oew ur) as well. Most Echinodorus should do pretty well in lower humidity as well, same with some Cryptocoryne species; both Wendtii and Walkeri have done *too *well with me before.  Pushing arylic lids out of place and the sorts.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

oh, Lobelia and Limnophila are known to do pretty well also, have not tried them before myself, but will be shortly.


----------



## RynoParsons

Hydrocotyle plants is one of the hardiest plants to grow emmersed also


----------



## parotet

RynoParsons said:


> Hydrocotyle plants is one of the hardiest plants to grow emmersed also


Not all of them, Hydrocotyle vulgaris (Marsh Pennywort) is very easy emersed (I would say invasive in my terrace pond and in the dry climate where I live. You should try it, nice plant...). However I agree that H. tripartita is very sensitive to dry conditions, as well as H. leucopcephala (this one not so much as H. tripartita IME)

Jordi


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

Anubias Graciis is adapting to lower humidity pretty well, the Anubias sp. Gold Coin completely dried out in a matter of hours, Anubias Coffeefolia had some problems at first, but is adapting nicely now. So Anubias can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## tam

I've H.Japan growing emersed, it's snuck out from under the cover and has spread about a foot along the window sill, so I don't think it's too fussed about humidity.


----------

